# Perch Styles



## CGull (Mar 26, 2013)

Is a perch system like below preferred or will round wood dowels work just as well?


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Both styles are good


----------



## LouisAnna23 (May 4, 2014)

pigeons tend to prefer flat surfaces because they can relax and don't ahve to hold on. Round perches are fine in an aviary I think or in combination with flat surfaces. But for sleeping perches they should be flat topped.

Also it is a good idea to put a spacer behind the box perch. that will make the bird have more space and be more comfortable, and will keep the perches cleaner


----------



## CGull (Mar 26, 2013)

How wide of a flat surface is recommended?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Wide as the edge of a 2x4 is good, 1 1/2" A 2"x2" makes a good perch but you can go as wide as you want, but the wider the more scrapping you have to do.


----------



## CGull (Mar 26, 2013)

The 1.5" edge of a 2x4 is what I have been using. Sounds like I will continue to use them. I'd rather not spend my time scraping.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They really like the 2X4's turned the other way, with the wide side up. They can even lay on them which they like to do. They really don't require much scraping at all.


----------



## LouisAnna23 (May 4, 2014)

I have a mix which i think works really well - and has reduced fighting funnily enough - since some birds prefer some perches and so will go for those and I dont have everyone fighting for the highest perches.

I have wide plastic V-perches that I can unhook and wash when I need to (not often) - flat piece at the top is 1.5"

I have some flat perches of 1.5" - they seem to have better grip and prefer these when they are showing off and bouncing around

I have 3" wide perches that they love sleeping and relaxing on - I scrape them about once a week - they do not mess them much when they are lying on them.

I have long bars of 2" wide that they rest on quite easily in the sun. These are about 3" away from the wire and they have enough space to turn but are also close enough that they do not get unbalanced easily.

I have one wide bar of 4.5" in the centre that my dominant cocks use to show off.

I have a roomy loft with space for more birds, so I only need to really scrape perches and stuff once or twice a week


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It often isn't so much the perch, but the placement that decides where they like to perch or roost.


----------

